# forest of dean??



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

We are thinking of going to the Forest Of Dean Sat afternoon and leaving early Sunday morning as we are on our way to Alton towers, does anyone know of somewhere nice we could stop in the Forest (wild camping if allowed)??? just a name i could stick in my sat nav would be fine.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Google Forest Holidays-now in conjunction with C&CC. I'm sure there are sites there. Not sure about Wild Camping


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Subaru

Christchurch campsite just outside Coleford is a big Forestry type site very popular http://www.forest-holidays.com/RVE70b52a3c607349038a8b00608a2a8aa8,,.aspx

Wild campers regularly park just past The Speech House Hotel at the barbecue area amongst the trees on the road from the hotel towads Cinderford.

Enjoy its a beautiful area lived here all my life


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks very much for that, Great help.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

its not in the fod but this camp site is not to far from the m5 http://www.tudorcaravanpark.com/
chapter


----------

